#  > 【煦風草原】 生活分享區 >  > 攝影寫真 >  > [遊記] 【首次的紀念】糖果夢工場照片集！！！

## 斯冰菊

(上)

上星期六本狼去了華山文創園區，參觀了糖果夢工場的綺麗展覽。裡面的展品全部都是糖果做的，這對本狼這匹嗜甜的狼來嗥可謂之為天堂。展品之精妙、設計之巧思，且讓本狼娓娓道來。

一開始是不知哪隻友獸在聊天室貼了高雄駁二的糖果展，裡面有糖製作的阿努比斯神像。當本狼得知台北也有這樣的糖果展時，當然迫不及待想要去看囉！！！

當天本狼與人類妹妹一起去，怎知由於是倒數第二天，隊伍長到不可置信！！！ :狐狸嚇到: 人類妹妹受不了先回去了，本狼則耐著性子繼續排。

終於排到之後，首先映入眼簾的是各種糖的原料，紅糖、白糖、黃糖、黑糖都有。其中本狼最愛冰糖與黑糖。而本狼拍攝的第一張照片就是一個人類一生會吃下多少糖，用圖來表示很讓獸震撼吧！！！

第二部分則是世界各國的特色糖果，有羅剎國的羅剎軟糖(明星咖啡屋)、韓國的鍋巴糖、印尼的薑糖，不過令本狼最感興趣的是西班牙的紫羅蘭糖，原因無他，紫色是本狼最愛的顏色！！！

第三部份開始進入了糖果成品區，這裡很多東西都是用糖果做成的唷！！！像留聲機、《WELCOME TO FOREST》中男主角公狼馬克所騎的偉士牌機車、電話(可惜忘了裝話筒電線)。還有置入性行銷區：傑克與魔豆的電影宣傳，裡面還有展示糖果做的老鼠與蜥蝪。以及灰姑娘專區，連大家大排長龍搶著拍照的馬車也是糖果製作！！！還有皇冠、晚禮服、面具等等。

(待續)

----------


## 斯冰菊

(下)

如題，由於上一篇最多只能用這麼多張。

接下來是各式各樣的糖果，有牙齒造型的、針筒中裝糖蜜的醫療組合；彩色筆造型的藝術糖；漢堡與薯條造型的速食糖。

再來是蝙蝠車、超級英雄類的造型糖果，很可惜本狼拍到這裡電池就沒電了。

走著走著到了節慶區，這裡有多種節慶時的糖果，春節的橘子糖、情獸節的巧克力、萬聖節的鬼怪造型糖、聖誕節的拐杖糖等等。還有出現讓本狼最震撼的：畫作區！！！孟克的《吶喊》與克林姆的《吻》都可以用糖果拼成，想想他們要花多少時間去比對原作與拼湊黏貼！！！

最後是本狼最覺得有趣的：星座區。十二星座各有各自代表的糖果，像本狼是射爪座，代表糖果就是薄荷糖。而狼版是天秤座，代表的糖果是草莓糖。

另外還有幾張照片，那是本狼之前用阿沃推薦的獸人軟體製作的個狼圖像。以及將雷克斯的漫畫蓋上本狼專屬的印章與護貝照片。

懇請各位友獸盡情享受糖果的世界吧！！！ :wuffer_laugh: 

北極凍狼   斯冰菊   趣書

102/3/15    15:43

第七十九花甲週期癸巳年花月初四日    申三

----------

